# wb sanding sealer over poly?



## tooljunkie (Mar 8, 2009)

I am going to freshen up my kitchen cabinets. I don't know what kind of finish they have on them but I think it is a polyurethane but not sure if water based or solvent based.

My plan is to sand them with 320 grit. The sanding is not taking the enitre old top coat off because of hard to get areas and I am not being too agressive. 

After thatI will apply a coat of stain to color the worn areas and any areas the sanding brought down to the wood. The stain is Sherwood BAC Wiping stain from Sherwin Williams that I had color matched and upon testing it is going to look great.

After the statin, I want to use water based Enduro pre-cat sanding sealer and pre-cat urethane over the top of the stain and areas of the top coat that haven't been removed.

My question is this a good plan or will I encounter adhesion problems?

Thanks.


----------



## Big Dave (Sep 16, 2006)

I would advise using Zinnser Seal Coat before applying your top coats.


----------



## firehawkmph (Apr 26, 2008)

TJ,
Along with what big Dave said, maybe pick a drawer front to use as a test piece and do it first just to make sure everything is compatable before doing the whole kitchen.
Mike Hawkins


----------



## Rick Mosher (Feb 26, 2009)

One thing you can do is an adhesion test on the back of a drawer or somewhere that will not show. Basically do the finish you decide on and after it dries completely cut 5 parallel line with a razor blade about 1/8" apart and then cross hatch it with 5 more lines. Make sure you cut all the way through the finish. Now stick on a strip of high adhesive packing tape over the cross hatching and burnish it down so it is sticking very well. Rip off the tape and look at the grid. If there are more than 2 or 3 squares off then you have a problem. I hope the pictures help to explain better... (One is a finish that failed over a brass inlay and the other is a successful test over the same inlay using a different coating)


----------



## creative novice (Jul 25, 2008)

*adhesion test*

Thanx rick...thats a wonderful method to utilize !


----------



## tooljunkie (Mar 8, 2009)

Thanks for the advice. I thought about a coat of shellac because I have read it goes over most anything and under most anything. Thanks for confirming and thanks for the info on doing a test.


----------

